# Assaulted by "friend" of canceled Rider



## GuidoLand (Mar 10, 2015)

So tonight I pick up 4 drunk law school students from Venue 500 in SF. I dropped them off at Hastings law school. One of the drunk girls remembers suddenly that she left her coat at the place so she convinces the guy who was with us to ping me again so that she could ride back with me to get her coat. The guy and the other two girls got out, and the one woman with the forgotten coat and I drive off back to Venue 500.

After about two blocks her *"friend"*, the guy who I had already dropped off, *cancels the ride.* So now I'm driving her *for free.* She says she will pay me cash when I get there. I say o.k. reluctantly, I will take $10. She says how about $7, I say fine. We get to Venue 500 and she tells me she has no money but another friend will pay me and tells me to wait two minutes. So, out comes this guy who thinks he's Mr. Bad Ass and says to me, "I here you are trying to hustle my friend out of some money." After more insults and him leaning through my window, I told him to get the "f" away from my car and that I wanted to leave.

This drove him out of his mind. He slammed my door which he had opened for no reason, which is why I felt threatened. Then he kicked my car so hard I thought that there had to be a dent the size of Texas in the door. So I got out to check the dent, and the guy tried to sucker punch me. Fortunately I have 15 years of martial arts experience and instinctively ducked 90% of the punch. He just got my ear. He knocked my glasses to the ground. Fortunately they are fine as is my car I think. I guess the new cars must be built to withstand large side impacts without damage.

The bouncer told me to call the police. As soon as I started dialing the guy ran away on foot in his black tux down 16th street. The police showed up 15 minutes later and questioned me thoroughly and seemed to begin an investigation as I was leaving. I think I have a slight concussion from the blow but not serious. Luckily I ducked it. This guy was no pip squeak. I wrote an note to Uber and with in 10 minutes I got a call from a guy at Uber, and he seemed genuinely concerned. I hope they find this guy. What I really hope is that there was a security camera that got the whole thing on video. So, everyone, be careful out there. This is not the safest of jobs.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

That would have been the perfect time to pepper spray that a$$hole. 

Keep it in your door pocket. Grab it as you're getting out of the vehicle and let loose. Cops would have found him. lol


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^^The problem is that California is a nanny state where criminals have all the rights and you have none.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Lesson learned. Don't drive pax off app


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Ubar = mucho problema. Hasta la vista Amigo!!!


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Trip canceled = kick pax out immediately. If she doesn't have an account, make her one, and use your promo code. 
If you do take cash, which isn't recommended unless you have commercial insurance, demand it up front for no less than the Uber fare times the surge.


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

And thus they begin their education in law, starting with a case history.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

The account holder needs to be in the car. Considering you don't have commercial insurance and licensing, no meter....... running off app is just not possible. In my taxi, in such a situation, I would be inclined to ask for money up front given the circumstances. If she owed me less than what the meter read, she would owe me change, if she made an issue about cash up front, I would offer to write her a receipt. 

Even if you could run off app, you have all the warning signs for trouble, once you hear an attempt at haggling for price, your goose is cooked. 

You should never have gotten out of the car, the doors should have been locked. The car protects you. I had a guy once swing into my window once. I just kept the doors locked with the car in reverse shut that when his fist wound up near the windshield inside the car, I took my foot off the break and that slow roll backwards with his hand up there took him down. It would have been smarter for me to have the window rolled up I suppose, but when such BS happens, you are only think clearly to a certain degree and that is it. This particular event took place outside the campus police station where I had driven them, which they were unaware of. Quick trip to detention for them.

Take a deep breath, let a few days pass and then come up with some ideas as to how you can take better control of your car. In Uberland, if your pax isn't the one with the account......... by all measures of common sense and policy, the ride is done there. good luck.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm surprised after 10 years of Martial arts you didn't have muscle memory to swing back. I have been in similar situations and once I have the need or feeling of having to flinch, or dodge anything a swing happens in quick succession sometimes without me even intending to.

I have even had it happen in my sleep while having a threatening dream, I was almost able to stop the punch before it landed, that wasn't a fun night.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Taking rides off meter with a stranger is basically the dumbest thing you can do. If you get into an accident and your passenger is injured somehow who do you think is going to pay their medical bills? You! That same girl who negotiated three dollars off of her fare is definitely going to sue you after she has some sort of spinal injury. Just imagine paying off somebody's medical expenses for the next 10 to 20 years all for seven dollars. Given the circumstances and the possibilities of what could have happened you made out pretty well just getting your door kicked. This is a good lesson that you learned and take this not so much as criticism but an informative post.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Anytime I have a rider cancel a trip like so. I write uber and email, with a brief summary as to what, where, time and details. Never had a problem with getting proper fare. Some of you guys really do put yourselves in bad situations.


----------



## Almasy (Sep 14, 2015)

First, I'd never transport anyone without two apps paired.
Second, if I were you, that guy could get some 9mm bullets on his chest, just enough to suffer for the rest of his life. I'm not a big fan of pepper spray.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

This is why real cab drivers can and do carry guns. Uber doesn't give a shit if you are assaulted or even killed as long as they don't get any "bad publicity" from a driver defending themselves.


----------



## marinite1010 (Oct 25, 2015)

I was picked up by a supposed Uber driver at SFO. 30 minutes into the ride, he announced that he had picked me up by mistake (because his customer had cancelled). He demanded that I pay him cash. When I refused, he wouldn't let me out and wouldn't give me my luggage. He eventually grabbed $40 from my hand and left with my luggage, after grabbing my phone and taking the luggage from me. When I called the driver who had responded to my order, he claimed he didn't know anything about it and was not working that day. How can this happen? And why won't Uber respond to me? This is giving Uber a bad name, and hurting honorable drivers. Help please.


----------



## Nemo (Sep 17, 2015)

GuidoLand said:


> So tonight I pick up 4 drunk law school students from Venue 500 in SF. I dropped them off at Hastings law school. One of the drunk girls remembers suddenly that she left her coat at the place so she convinces the guy who was with us to ping me again so that she could ride back with me to get her coat. The guy and the other two girls got out, and the one woman with the forgotten coat and I drive off back to Venue 500.
> 
> After about two blocks her *"friend"*, the guy who I had already dropped off, *cancels the ride.* So now I'm driving her *for free.* She says she will pay me cash when I get there. I say o.k. reluctantly, I will take $10. She says how about $7, I say fine. We get to Venue 500 and she tells me she has no money but another friend will pay me and tells me to wait two minutes. So, out comes this guy who thinks he's Mr. Bad Ass and says to me, "I here you are trying to hustle my friend out of some money." After more insults and him leaning through my window, I told him to get the "f" away from my car and that I wanted to leave.
> 
> ...


15 years of martial arts gone to waste. glad you ok though.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Its only as safe as you let it be. Once you lower your guard down, pax will walk over you.

I keep it simple by treating all pax with professionalism. But, under that mask, i silently treat you as if you going to screw me over one way or another. I fake my smile as i keep my guard up.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Nemo said:


> 15 years of martial arts gone to waste.


/facepalm

http://www.martialartcentral.com/M.a.c/Articles/11.htm

*Everybody who trains in the martial arts should be aware of court rulings and certain laws that might affect their actions. There are not many simple, clear-cut rights as you may think. Depending on the state or country that you reside, using your martial arts skills may lead to an arrest, or a costly and complicated lawsuit. There are legal consequences in defending yourself. Remember this; in a court of law, it is assumed that you are aware of the legal limits of your actions. There's a common legal saying, "Ignorance of the Law is No Defense."

When a martial artist, especially a Black Belt is accused of excessive force in self-defense, the standard is usually higher than that of a novice practitioner, a non- martial artist, and a reasonable or prudent person. Many courts believe that it is only fair that one with unique skills is held to a unique standard.*


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

A SERIES of horrible decisions that almost landed you in the hospital.

1. Knowingly took a pax who wasn't the account holder. (Low level. Most of us have done this at some point)
2. KEPT driving the pax after the account holder canceled. (No excuse.)
3. DIDN'T get the cash up front. (No excuse.)
4. For some bizarre, other worldly reason you BELIEVED the pax would come back out with money after she already lied to you about paying you a damn thing to begin with and decided to wait for her. (...I can't even begin to express how foolish this was...)
5. As soon as some goon came out and started acting a fool you stayed there and jawed back instead of just driving away. (...just keeps getting sillier...)
6. You got OUT of your protective metal box after said goon demonstrated his propensity for violence by striking your vehicle. I mean what the hell did you expect to happen?

And if you ducked 90% of the punch and all he did was knock off your glasses which also didn't break how did you end up with a possible concussion? Just curious. 

A mistake or three is forgivable when you're new and learning but the series of mistakes YOU made makes me question your judgement in general. You need to find other employment before you seriously straight up die. That is not a joke or me being a smart ass. You need to stop.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

marinite1010 said:


> I was picked up by a supposed Uber driver at SFO


You got scammed and robbed. You got into a car without making sure it was the correct driver. You didn't asks his name. You hopped into a car claiming it was Uber. You are upset because Uber doesn't care? Take some responsibility. You're lucky you weren't killed and your internal organs sold off on the black market. How is your story not your fault?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> /facepalm
> 
> http://www.martialartcentral.com/M.a.c/Articles/11.htm
> 
> ...


Knowing when to stop is the key, once they are defenseless you walk away, if they instigated the fight they would be the one to get in trouble. If you stomp on someone while down unless they are armed then you are in the wrong.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

marinite1010 said:


> I was picked up by a supposed Uber driver at SFO. 30 minutes into the ride, he announced that he had picked me up by mistake (because his customer had cancelled). He demanded that I pay him cash. When I refused, he wouldn't let me out and wouldn't give me my luggage. He eventually grabbed $40 from my hand and left with my luggage, after grabbing my phone and taking the luggage from me. When I called the driver who had responded to my order, he claimed he didn't know anything about it and was not working that day. How can this happen? And why won't Uber respond to me? This is giving Uber a bad name, and hurting honorable drivers. Help please.


If you have a Twitter account, tweet your local uber office. That will get their attention fast.


----------



## Tim54913 (Jul 13, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> You got scammed and robbed. You got into a car without making sure it was the correct driver. You didn't asks his name. You hopped into a car claiming it was Uber. You are upset because Uber doesn't care? Take some responsibility. You're lucky you weren't killed and your internal organs sold off on the black market. How is your story not your fault?


That is why they give the Pax a picture of the car and license plate #


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

thehappytypist started a thread about trips randomly canceling Friday or Sat...could've been that he did not cancel the trip and really thought you were scamming him


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

LARRYINCAPECORALFLA said:


> 7 SHOTS 380CAL.
> PROB SOLVED


Immediately followed by a series of much more serious problems.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

By agreeing to accept cash you broke the law. You are not a cab. Kick her ass out and drive off


----------



## GuidoLand (Mar 10, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> That would have been the perfect time to pepper spray that a$$hole.
> 
> Keep it in your door pocket. Grab it as you're getting out of the vehicle and let loose. Cops would have found him. lol


Thanks. I will do that. In this case I was afraid of being attacked by his friends, though.


----------



## GuidoLand (Mar 10, 2015)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> By agreeing to accept cash you broke the law. You are not a cab. Kick her ass out and drive off


I don't think it's against the law. Anyway I told Uber and they did not criticize be at all about this. I would have to kick a woman out of my car dressed in high heels and a miniskirt in the middle of a bad neighborhood.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

GuidoLand said:


> I would have to kick a woman out of my car dressed in high heels and a miniskirt in the middle of a bad neighborhood.


Now you know why you should have left here there.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

GuidoLand said:


> So tonight I pick up 4 drunk law school students from Venue 500 in SF. I dropped them off at Hastings law school. One of the drunk girls remembers suddenly that she left her coat at the place so she convinces the guy who was with us to ping me again so that she could ride back with me to get her coat. The guy and the other two girls got out, and the one woman with the forgotten coat and I drive off back to Venue 500.
> 
> After about two blocks her *"friend"*, the guy who I had already dropped off, *cancels the ride.* So now I'm driving her *for free.* She says she will pay me cash when I get there. I say o.k. reluctantly, I will take $10. She says how about $7, I say fine. We get to Venue 500 and she tells me she has no money but another friend will pay me and tells me to wait two minutes. So, out comes this guy who thinks he's Mr. Bad Ass and says to me, "I here you are trying to hustle my friend out of some money." After more insults and him leaning through my window, I told him to get the "f" away from my car and that I wanted to leave.
> 
> ...


Look women are master manipulators, she manipulated you to drive for free, then scammed the other guy and lied to him too and challenged him to be a man and stand up for her... they will lie and claim you tried to rape her, with no problem on their part to lay the blame and play the innocent victim. You both guys are the sucker.


----------



## GuidoLand (Mar 10, 2015)

Yah, I suppose, but it's hard to predict the future. What if I left her there and then she got robbed or raped?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Not your problem. Your responsiblity ends when the trip is cancelled.


----------



## GuidoLand (Mar 10, 2015)

I know you're right. I guess it's easy in hind site to see what I should have done, but in the moment there is no way I could have known. I just don't like leaving people in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

marinite1010 said:


> I was picked up by a supposed Uber driver at SFO. 30 minutes into the ride, he announced that he had picked me up by mistake (because his customer had cancelled). He demanded that I pay him cash. When I refused, he wouldn't let me out and wouldn't give me my luggage. He eventually grabbed $40 from my hand and left with my luggage, after grabbing my phone and taking the luggage from me. When I called the driver who had responded to my order, he claimed he didn't know anything about it and was not working that day. How can this happen? And why won't Uber respond to me? This is giving Uber a bad name, and hurting honorable drivers. Help please.


POST # 14/marinite1010: Sooooooo fraz-
zled from your flight
that a "SAFETY CHECK" of pairing the
App-Provided Photo of Driver AND
car's LICENSE PLATE is ignored ?
This happened because YOU forfeited
YOUR safety!

NO SYMPATHY FOR YOU!

Bison: Entitled Crybabies NOT Welcome!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Its only as safe as you let it be. Once you lower your guard down, pax will walk over you.
> 
> I keep it simple by treating all pax with professionalism. But, under that mask, i silently treat you as if you going to screw me over one way or another. I fake my smile as i keep my guard up.


POST # 16/KGB7: YEAH! Plus you
could always
Sucker-Wallop'em with your 4 legged-
fluffy-pillow!

Have a Hot-dog, "Fluffers".
Bison Chortling!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

marinite1010 said:


> I was picked up by a supposed Uber driver at SFO. 30 minutes into the ride, he announced that he had picked me up by mistake (because his customer had cancelled). He demanded that I pay him cash. When I refused, he wouldn't let me out and wouldn't give me my luggage. He eventually grabbed $40 from my hand and left with my luggage, after grabbing my phone and taking the luggage from me. When I called the driver who had responded to my order, he claimed he didn't know anything about it and was not working that day. How can this happen? And why won't Uber respond to me? This is giving Uber a bad name, and hurting honorable drivers. Help please.


You shouldn't get in the car without verifying the plate.

Lucky it wasn't a serial killer.

And although Uber sucks how is this anything to do with them if someone claims to be an uber driver but isn't?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

D Town said:


> A SERIES of horrible decisions that almost landed you in the hospital.
> 
> 1. Knowingly took a pax who wasn't the account holder. (Low level. Most of us have done this as some point)
> 2. KEPT driving the pax after the account holder canceled. (No excuse.)
> ...


POST # 18/D Town:...............+1!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Almasy said:


> First, I'd never transport anyone without two apps paired.
> Second, if I were you, that guy could get some 9mm bullets on his chest, just enough to suffer for the rest of his life. I'm not a big fan of pepper spray.


POST # 12/Almasy: Alright "Ace"....
how many 9mm "chest"
shots do you think it would take for
the Jury to determine Excessive Force ?
Assuming the Tuxedoed Man Mountain
survives ? ESPECIALLY knowing that
Guido had "space enough" [time AND
distance] to exit his vehicle to inspect
damage ?

Bison: Eschews Gratuitous Criticism
RockinEZ ... commentary?


----------



## GuidoLand (Mar 10, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 14/marinite1010: Sooooooo fraz-
> zled from your flight
> that a "SAFETY CHECK" of pairing the
> App-Provided Photo of Driver AND
> ...


I would love to respond to your message but it seems to make no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> You got scammed and robbed. You got into a car without making sure it was the correct driver. You didn't asks his name. You hopped into a car claiming it was Uber. You are upset because Uber doesn't care? Take some responsibility. You're lucky you weren't killed and your internal organs sold off on the black market. How is your story not your fault?


POST # 19/Realityshark:................+2!!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I always cancel if I roll up and it's a group of four during drunk time anyway. Pretty much guaranteed to be a regular ol' drunkfest in the car otherwise.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

GuidoLand said:


> I don't think it's against the law. Anyway I told Uber and they did not criticize be at all about this. I would have to kick a woman out of my car dressed in high heels and a miniskirt in the middle of a bad neighborhood.


POST # 27/GuidoLand: WAKE UP !
Provacatress-in-a-Dress, Esq.
is blameless for FRAUD, hyping the
story to Tuxedoed SteroidRager and
NEARLY getting you killed ? SHE WAS
the "Bad Neighborhood"!

If you insist on IGNORING the oh-so
appropriate advice of D Town ....
then acquire AND learn the proper
usage of the following:

A) F&R Facing Dashcam (pix of Tuxxy
Tuffy would have him in the Greybar
Motel as I write this.)

B) Pepper GEL (the Spray inside a ve-
hicle endangers YOU and requires in-
dustrial cleaning to detoxify.)

C) CCW and MIN. 9mm (there are in-
stances enough, on YouTUBE, of Taser
failure or non-intimidation. Verrrrrry
few will charge an Aimed Handgun.)

Your Guardian Angel is pissed off.
Time to put learning to good use!

Bison: Prays for Drivers' Safety nightly.


----------



## GuidoLand (Mar 10, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 18/D Town:...............+1!


Thanks idiots, for all the support. Most of you act like you would have know exactly what to do. What horse crap. It's so easy to say I did this and that wrong, but you weren't there and no one can predict the outcome of every situation. Hell, someone could decide to slit your throat from the backseat and you'd never have a chance. Just by letting people into the car you are taking a huge risk. And, if you had seen the people on this particular ride, you would have never suspected them of this. They were Hastings Law School students at a party. Uber is totally fine with people paying for others rides, so how was it a mistake for me to allow this? I have done it for my own son a bunch of times. How did get a concussion with ducking most of the punch? Well genius, it happens all the time in boxing. Just watch a match on YouTube. I didn't feel it at the time because of the adrenaline I guess. Why did I get out of my car? It seemed that the guy had left and gone back into the party but I guess he was just hiding himself. And I have no sympathy for all those who just want to rant about their own superior intellectual ability to make better choices than I. You are all fools.

And I am not an inexperienced driver. I've been driving everyday for almost a year. I just trust people and I don't assume that violence will suddenly occur for basically no reason whatsoever.


----------



## GuidoLand (Mar 10, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 27/GuidoLand: WAKE UP !
> Provacatress-in-a-Dress, Esq.
> is blameless for FRAUD, hyping the
> story to Tuxedoed SteroidRager and
> ...


You must be kidding. Carry a handgun in the car? I think you need to get brain scan.


----------



## GuidoLand (Mar 10, 2015)

limepro said:


> I'm surprised after 10 years of Martial arts you didn't have muscle memory to swing back. I have been in similar situations and once I have the need or feeling of having to flinch, or dodge anything a swing happens in quick succession sometimes without me even intending to.
> 
> I have even had it happen in my sleep while having a threatening dream, I was almost able to stop the punch before it landed, that wasn't a fun night.


I did almost hit him back, but I actually thought that 1) he might have friends at the party that would swarm me 2) I might get arrested. This is San Francisco and victims are often blamed. 3) In a fight no matter what, both people will get hurt to some degree.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

GuidoLand said:


> I would love to respond to your message but it seems to make no sense whatsoever.


POST # 38/GuidoLand: THAT MESSAGE
was intended
for Member marinite1010.
Thanks for paying attention.


----------



## GuidoLand (Mar 10, 2015)

O.K. I didn't ask for everyone to point out my errors. I didn't ask for insults.
I just wanted to share a story. 
I am disappointed that this site is full of so many self-righteous jerks.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

GuidoLand said:


> O.K. I didn't ask for everyone to point out my errors. I didn't ask for insults.
> I just wanted to share a story.
> I am disappointed that this site is full of so many self-righteous jerks.


POST # 46/GuidoLand: That ringing in
your ears is the
Alarm Clock...a Wake-up call to Your
Sense of Self-Preservation. Our com-
bined Constructive Criticism has AL-
READY made you safer by an ORDER
OF MAGNITUDE.

No thanks necessary.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

GuidoLand said:


> So tonight I pick up 4 drunk law school students from Venue 500 in SF. I dropped them off at Hastings law school. One of the drunk girls remembers suddenly that she left her coat at the place so she convinces the guy who was with us to ping me again so that she could ride back with me to get her coat. The guy and the other two girls got out, and the one woman with the forgotten coat and I drive off back to Venue 500.
> 
> After about two blocks her *"friend"*, the guy who I had already dropped off, *cancels the ride.* So now I'm driving her *for free.* She says she will pay me cash when I get there. I say o.k. reluctantly, I will take $10. She says how about $7, I say fine. We get to Venue 500 and she tells me she has no money but another friend will pay me and tells me to wait two minutes. So, out comes this guy who thinks he's Mr. Bad Ass and says to me, "I here you are trying to hustle my friend out of some money." After more insults and him leaning through my window, I told him to get the "f" away from my car and that I wanted to leave.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but that guy would've been sleeping in the street trying me like that and I don't have any martial arts experience.

You should have told the 911 operator that guy tried to pull you out of your car and assaulted you. That's basically armed robbery, cops would be full felony lights and sirens and be there within 3min. Also I would not let the asshole run away, follow him in your car and stay on the line with 911.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Veteran cabbie tip #113:
DON'T get out of the car during nightshift.

#DroveACabInSouthie


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

GuidoLand said:


> O.K. I didn't ask for everyone to point out my errors. I didn't ask for insults.
> I just wanted to share a story.
> I am disappointed that this site is full of so many self-righteous jerks.


No insults I can see. Constructive criticism is a great way to learn. if you can't handle it you are destined for another story just like this!

Welcome to the Internet.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

North End Eric said:


> This is why real cab drivers can and do carry guns. Uber doesn't give a shit if you are assaulted or even killed as long as they don't get any "bad publicity" from a driver defending themselves.


^^^
Limo drivers carry too....


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

GuidoLand said:


> I don't think it's against the law. Anyway I told Uber and they did not criticize be at all about this. I would have to kick a woman out of my car dressed in high heels and a miniskirt in the middle of a bad neighborhood.


^^^
That would teach her not to drink up all of her cash.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

GuidoLand said:


> Yah, I suppose, but it's hard to predict the future. What if I left her there and then she got robbed or raped?


^^^
Her would-be lawyer friend should have thought of that before he defrauded you. 
It's not your problem at that point. 
Look for signs like Burger King, 7-11, grocery store, etc. and dump her ass out.

I've said this in the past when I was an owner/operator: You say that you'll do it for $10. then the pax says $7... and then you say that it just went up to $15. 
I'm sick of scammers! 
I also have no compunctions about leaving with luggage or any other property in the vehicle.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

J4Jamie said:


> 1. Uber is nothing without the drivers.
> 2. If we organize WE would have the power to change OUR circumstances.
> 3. Uberfreedom was a good start, WE need to keep the momentum going.
> 4. Check out UNITED APP BASED WORKERS on Facebook.
> ...


Donnie! Did you hear the dudes story? You are like a child who wanders into a movie.

Off topic!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

GuidoLand said:


> You must be kidding. Carry a handgun in the car? I think you need to get brain scan.


^^^
Maybe that mild concussion was worse than you think.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Almasy said:


> First, I'd never transport anyone without two apps paired.
> Second, if I were you, that guy could get some 9mm bullets on his chest, just enough to suffer for the rest of his life. I'm not a big fan of pepper spray.


I wanted to be diplomatic with my response to this but no. This is idiocy. Plain and simple.



Realityshark said:


> You got scammed and robbed. You got into a car without making sure it was the correct driver. You didn't asks his name. You hopped into a car claiming it was Uber. You are upset because Uber doesn't care? Take some responsibility. You're lucky you weren't killed and your internal organs sold off on the black market. How is your story not your fault?


This is 100% correct and I concur.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

GuidoLand said:


> Thanks idiots, for all the support. Most of you act like you would have know exactly what to do. What horse crap. It's so easy to say I did this and that wrong, but you weren't there and no one can predict the outcome of every situation. Hell, someone could decide to slit your throat from the backseat and you'd never have a chance. Just by letting people into the car you are taking a huge risk. And, if you had seen the people on this particular ride, you would have never suspected them of this. They were Hastings Law School students at a party. Uber is totally fine with people paying for others rides, so how was it a mistake for me to allow this? I have done it for my own son a bunch of times. How did get a concussion with ducking most of the punch? Well genius, it happens all the time in boxing. Just watch a match on YouTube. I didn't feel it at the time because of the adrenaline I guess. Why did I get out of my car? It seemed that the guy had left and gone back into the party but I guess he was just hiding himself. And I have no sympathy for all those who just want to rant about their own superior intellectual ability to make better choices than I. You are all fools.
> 
> And I am not an inexperienced driver. I've been driving everyday for almost a year. I just trust people and I don't assume that violence will suddenly occur for basically no reason whatsoever.


The person you should be mad at is yourself.

Sure bad things can happen even if you do everything right but what YOU did was strip naked, cover yourself in steak sauce, and walked into a wolves den blind folded while whistling "Whatever will be will be. " _We're trying to keep you from dying._ The fact that you look at people and think, "Hm. No sagging pants, no nose ring, nice school. No danger!" means you have not lived long on this Earth, have lived in VERY sheltered surroundings, or - and I'm leaning this way - you have such a set in stone view of the world that even after having it VIOLENTLY shattered by an experience like this you likely are STILL going to cling to it. If you're going to insist on still driving AND refuse to learn any lesson from all this I can only pray that whatever God you pray to watches over you.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

GuidoLand said:


> I just trust people and I don't assume that violence will suddenly occur for basically no reason whatsoever.


That's your biggest mistake. I suppose you think most people are "basically good"?

I assume the opposite. That way I'm not disappointed.

FYI what I would have done is ask her if she could request an uber. Download the app etc.

If she couldn't then have HER call her friend and tell them she was about to be dumped if he didn't put his pin at my location and re request.

Failing that she could try someone else.

At that point if no luck she's getting dumped at the next safe location.

If these were such great students then why didn't she have a smart phone and a credit card?


----------



## Almasy (Sep 14, 2015)

D Town said:


> I wanted to be diplomatic with my response to this but no. This is idiocy. Plain and simple.


So tell me what's wrong with self defense? He was intended to attack and who knows he may have weapon. I know my rights and I am protected by laws.

If you don't want to get shot, use your voice instead of violent. Plain and simple.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

GuidoLand said:


> O.K. I didn't ask for everyone to point out my errors. I didn't ask for insults.
> I just wanted to share a story.
> I am disappointed that this site is full of so many self-righteous jerks.


I think you got the wrong end of the stick. I'd hope that everyone else here too pointed out the warning signs of a ride for the benefit of noobs who use this forum, not to rub your nose in it.

I also think the dude's roid rage was of his own making. Maybe it wasn't the girl's fault - why bargain the price down from 10 to 7 if your intention is to not pay anyway.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

GuidoLand said:


> I did almost hit him back, but I actually thought that 1) he might have friends at the party that would swarm me 2) I might get arrested. This is San Francisco and victims are often blamed. 3) In a fight no matter what, both people will get hurt to some degree.


I understand that reasoning about being jumped for defending yourself, sometimes it is just reflex, then you get the hell out of dodge. It's been about a year since I have gotten into a fight, I was attacked by a guy in a bar for no reason, his 3 other friends didn't stop me from laying him out though. On this occasion I was head butted but most of it missed and he barely got the bridge of my nose, his friends carried him out and apologized to me. I'm by no means a bad ass, I know plenty people that can kick my ass but even my fat ass still has reflexes and it has been years since I have trained.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

GuidoLand said:


> So tonight I pick up 4 drunk law school students from Venue 500 in SF. I dropped them off at Hastings law school. One of the drunk girls remembers suddenly that she left her coat at the place so she convinces the guy who was with us to ping me again so that she could ride back with me to get her coat. The guy and the other two girls got out, and the one woman with the forgotten coat and I drive off back to Venue 500.
> 
> After about two blocks her *"friend"*, the guy who I had already dropped off, *cancels the ride.* So now I'm driving her *for free.* She says she will pay me cash when I get there. I say o.k. reluctantly, I will take $10. She says how about $7, I say fine. We get to Venue 500 and she tells me she has no money but another friend will pay me and tells me to wait two minutes. So, out comes this guy who thinks he's Mr. Bad Ass and says to me, "I here you are trying to hustle my friend out of some money." After more insults and him leaning through my window, I told him to get the "f" away from my car and that I wanted to leave.
> 
> ...


I'm saddened to hear you were hit... and glad that you are ok.

[ _for the beenfit of new rideshare drivers..._ ]
*The entire situation could have been avoided if you had used the resources available to you through the app:*
(which Uber bothers to 'teach' exactly no one)

Click on the trip in the 'trip history' and
report that the trip cancelled prematurely -
provide the correct drop off location and time.
End-O-Story.​
Had you done that, the absolute worst that could have happedned is that you'd have only been paid till the time/place the trip cancelled
(and you'd have avoided all of the confrontation). The most likely outcome had you follwed 'procedure' would have been that (with a little email persistence) you'd have completed the trip without incident and been paid for all of your time and miles.

I'm a sucker when it comes just helping someone out, too. But... well, you get the picture.

We all get hot-under-the-collar at times over stupid situatons, so it's pretty important just to choose the least confrontatinal path.
*Getting coldcocked over $7 ain't worth it.*


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Almasy said:


> So tell me what's wrong with self defense? He was intended to attack and who knows he may have weapon. I know my rights and I am protected by laws.
> 
> If you don't want to get shot, use your voice instead of violent. Plain and simple.


You have never had a gun class in your life. You do NOT know the laws. People like you are the reason why legitimate gun carriers are given a bad name when we're lumped with you. You can't kill someone because they take a swing at you. You can use it ONLY if you are in fear of your life or serious bodily injury _(_and before you try_, "*Serious bodily injury*" *means* bodily injury that involves (1) a substantial risk of death; (2) extreme physical pain; (3) protracted and obvious disfigurement; or (4) protracted loss or impairment of the function of a body part, organ, or mental faculty."). _Getting punched in the face isn't going to cause that and in most states you have a duty to retreat first and use deadly force as a last resort - not where I live thankfully. Seriously, go take a class or stay away from guns before you kill someone for scuffing your shoes or giving you a dirty look.


----------



## Almasy (Sep 14, 2015)

D Town said:


> You have never had a gun class in your life. You do NOT know the laws. People like you are the reason why legitimate gun carriers are given a bad name when we're lumped with you. You can't kill someone because they take a swing at you. You can use it ONLY if you are in fear of your life or serious bodily injury _(_and before you try_, "*Serious bodily injury*" *means* bodily injury that involves (1) a substantial risk of death; (2) extreme physical pain; (3) protracted and obvious disfigurement; or (4) protracted loss or impairment of the function of a body part, organ, or mental faculty."). _Getting punched in the face isn't going to cause that and in most states you have a duty to retreat first and use deadly force as a last resort - not where I live thankfully. Seriously, go take a class or stay away from guns before you kill someone for scuffing your shoes or giving you a dirty look.


I'm not going to argue with you. But don't make me laugh. I have CCW permit, also an active military soldier. I know what I can do.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Almasy said:


> I'm not going to argue with you. But don't make me laugh. I have CCW permit, also an active military soldier. I know what I can do.


Chairforce(i kid) now gives weapons training? Even the Marine corps only gives a select few handgun training, we are all riflemen but trained in handgun we are not unless your rank or mos dictate it.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

The rules of engagement still can be applied in a self-defense scenario. During my ROTC days, I learned the proper escalation of force and when to stop fighting. Granted, some states might be a little stricter, but fortunately, Virginia still largely respects the right to self defense. DC and Maryland are a completely different story (another opportunity to take a s*** on their dumbass laws).


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

GuidoLand - Try not to let the conversation get to you - it's not personal.

You posted a 'story' and we all want to read these things and reply with what we *think* we would have done in your situation.

Other than the stupid arguments that inevitably come from the minutia of a story, it's actually pretty helpful to have these conversations documented for others to read. We all react to things differently (in real time as opposed to 20/20 hindsight)...

So I hope you can feel good that you started a conversation that has aired some views ...
and do not take views expressed as personal crriticism (even those posted with a 'sharp edge' as my own posts often have).

The story you posted is important - not just because you survived without any lasting damage to yourself or property, but becuase of the discussion it sparked. Take some solace in that -
and sit back and watch the rest of us beat the living cr*p out of eachother!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Huberis said:


> The account holder needs to be in the car. Considering you don't have commercial insurance and licensing, no meter....... running off app is just not possible. In my taxi, in such a situation, I would be inclined to ask for money up front given the circumstances. If she owed me less than what the meter read, she would owe me change, if she made an issue about cash up front, I would offer to write her a receipt.
> 
> Even if you could run off app, you have all the warning signs for trouble, once you hear an attempt at haggling for price, your goose is cooked.
> 
> ...


learning something new everyday but i have to say, being from sf and i noticed the same for him.

its' different out here (like the fares, just took uber pool within city and county of SF (not DC, SSF, San bruno, etc) for $22, yeppppppp).

my boss will literally call an uber, place a box inside, and transport it to where it needs to go, and have the person on the other side pick it up.

same goes for guests that went over to her place for dinner, and than she'd call them an uber, and have them dropped off at their hotel.

same with this housekeeper i know, her boss actually called her an uber black (that's right) and she was telling me how the uber was rude to her, because he found out she was just the housekeeper and wondered out loud to her, why she'd be in an uber black. i guess he's offended, because maybe his car is too nice for her?

so yeah, lots of folks in SF will transport someone or something other than themselves in uber.

i myself sometimes will ask the uber driver to wait for me, because I have to drop off something, and than I'll hop back in with the new destination...

or if I'm with a friend, I'll enter her addy, and than enter mine once she's dropped off.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Almasy said:


> I'm not going to argue with you. But don't make me laugh. I have CCW permit, also an active military soldier. I know what I can do.


I'm not going to argue either. You're lying. I have too many soldier family and too much history with firearms to believe you know anything.


----------



## Almasy (Sep 14, 2015)

D Town said:


> I'm not going to argue either. You're lying. I have too many soldier family and too much history with firearms to believe you know anything.


Doesn't mean you know anything about me


----------



## DudeCity (Jun 22, 2015)

Is UBERING worth any of these simple answer NO..........If we really look for it

all of could have better life than this S*it...........


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

marinite1010 said:


> I was picked up by a supposed Uber driver at SFO. 30 minutes into the ride, he announced that he had picked me up by mistake (because his customer had cancelled). He demanded that I pay him cash. When I refused, he wouldn't let me out and wouldn't give me my luggage. He eventually grabbed $40 from my hand and left with my luggage, after grabbing my phone and taking the luggage from me. When I called the driver who had responded to my order, he claimed he didn't know anything about it and was not working that day. How can this happen? And why won't Uber respond to me? This is giving Uber a bad name, and hurting honorable drivers. Help please.


This is exactly the kind of incident that warrants publicity. Contact your local INVESTIGATIVE NEWS TEAM. They will report this incident and force UBERS hand to determine who the driver was, and how the public needs to be aware. This also gets Uber off their butt and educate the public about scab drivers. Remember, uber has a database of millions of riders to broadcast the message.


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

marinite1010 said:


> I was picked up by a supposed Uber driver at SFO. 30 minutes into the ride, he announced that he had picked me up by mistake (because his customer had cancelled). He demanded that I pay him cash. When I refused, he wouldn't let me out and wouldn't give me my luggage. He eventually grabbed $40 from my hand and left with my luggage, after grabbing my phone and taking the luggage from me. When I called the driver who had responded to my order, he claimed he didn't know anything about it and was not working that day. How can this happen? And why won't Uber respond to me? This is giving Uber a bad name, and hurting honorable drivers. Help please.


Always check the vehicle and tag number before getting into the car, anyone can say they are your driver, but if you check those things against the info in the app they can't get away with that. Unfortunately, if you didn't get a tag number, there is nothing Uber, or the Police can do.


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> This is exactly the kind of incident that warrants publicity. Contact your local INVESTIGATIVE NEWS TEAM. They will report this incident and force UBERS hand to determine who the driver was, and how the public needs to be aware. This also gets Uber off their butt and educate the public about scab drivers. Remember, uber has a database of millions of riders to broadcast the message.


The driver in this case, more than likely was not associated with Uber at all, It doesn't take much to stick a phone on the windshield running Google maps, and cruise through airports looking for gullible people. 
If anything Uber, and Lyft need to be forced to make sure riders read the information given to them to assure a safe ride. I know for a fact that most people just scroll through software notes and agreements, or click accept without reading them, this can be prevented to some degree by making the agreement page scroll very slowly, and not allow the accept button to be clicked until they scroll to the bottom, and answer a random question that would require reading the text. Riders should ALWAYS confirm the tag number of the vehicle picking them up.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Almasy said:


> Doesn't mean you know anything about me


......... What does that picture prove?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

NEVER engage. NEVER leave the car. If potential assailants are now OUTSIDE the car, and they don't point a gun at you, you already won.
You drive a lethal weapon. If they are dumb enough to point a gun at you while they are standing in front of your car, I guarantee YOUR lethal weapon is deadlier than theirs.
Duck and drive right at them.
The engine is now protecting you from their bullets.

You're welcome.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

My dad actually did that once back when we lived in Venezuela.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

Carry Pepper Spray, have it handy in your driver's door map pocket. As for me, I have a concealed weapon permit. So, I also carried a 9MM Glock in the car, under the seat in a special holster. I had one situation where I came very, very close to using the pepper spray. A cab driver got out of his cab at a stop light and started going off on me for having the Uber sign in the window. He slapped my hood, my roof as he told me how much of a pos I was. My threshold to use the spray would have been his damaging my car, or threats to my health. Little did he know I had the Glock with ten rounds of +P hollow points. 
When you put it into real perspective, driving for Uber is little different than picking up hitchhikers. Just because riders have an account means absolutely nothing. As far as you know, you just picked up the next Charles Manson. Therecarecso many totally screwed up in the head people walking around, driving for Uber is dangerous. 
So, at the minimum carry pepper spray and be prepared to use it if these rules are breached ..
1) .. Your life or health has been threatened by verbal, hostile words
2) .. A physical assault or attempt has been made to you
3) .. The offender says he has a weapon.

It's much, much better to be prepared versus in the ER or the morgue.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> Carry Pepper Spray, have it handy in your driver's door map pocket. As for me, I have a concealed weapon permit. So, I also carried a 9MM Glock in the car, under the seat in a special holster. I had one situation where I came very, very close to using the pepper spray. A cab driver got out of his cab at a stop light and started going off on me for having the Uber sign in the window. He slapped my hood, my roof as he told me how much of a pos I was. My threshold to use the spray would have been his damaging my car, or threats to my health. Little did he know I had the Glock with ten rounds of +P hollow points.
> When you put it into real perspective, driving for Uber is little different than picking up hitchhikers. Just because riders have an account means absolutely nothing. As far as you know, you just picked up the next Charles Manson. Therecarecso many totally screwed up in the head people walking around, driving for Uber is dangerous.
> So, at the minimum carry pepper spray and be prepared to use it if these rules are breached ..
> 1) .. Your life or health has been threatened by verbal, hostile words
> ...


Slight clarification needs to be made here. Someone SAYING their going to kick your a$$ isn't enough to warrant using that level of force against them nor is his saying he has a weapon alone. It generally has to be coupled with an action such as:

"I'm going to blow a hole in your ****ing head!" and reaching behind their back or under a seat or what have you (In this case you could use deadly force however unless you have witnesses or video you better hope the cops or the prosecutor believe you if it turns out the jacka$$ was idiotically bluffing and had no weapon).

Or if the person says, "I'm going to kick your a$$" and pulls back to throw a punch or advances on you in an aggressive manner then you can pepper spray their happy a$$.

Oh and of course if their actively damaging your property then yes you can use that level of force to stop them.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

D Town said:


> Slight clarification needs to be made here. Someone SAYING their going to kick your a$$ isn't enough to warrant using that level of force against them nor is his saying he has a weapon alone. It generally has to be coupled with an action such as:
> 
> "I'm going to blow a hole in your ****ing head!" and reaching behind their back or under a seat or what have you (In this case you could use deadly force however unless you have witnesses or video you better hope the cops or the prosecutor believe you if it turns out the jacka$$ was idiotically bluffing and had no weapon).
> 
> ...


I know a taxi driver, an older guy who had been stabbed on two occasions, years ago in a different city. He is a bit quick with the trigger. I have heard stories of him spraying at least three people over recent years, once when he drove with us. He carries the same spray used by the NYPD. I believe he has been cited for using it. Apparently it is stronger than what the local police use here which I believe because I watched an officer spray a guy having a psychotic episode in my taxi and it didn't seem to do much........ The last person he sprayed somewhere down south at the shore almost cost him a lot of trouble. Fortunately, he was on the phone with 911 as he was spraying the pax. That helped clear the air, but he was almost brought up on charges of assault himself.

As for a gun..... I have been punched a couple times. Once was from the back seat, he couldn't get much leverage while seated to do much damage. Another time I had someone come up to the car while I was watching for my pax to come out, He was scooped up by my car magically and deposited in a snow bank and arrested with his buddy in short order.

A gun in the car, I just don't see the need. Any circumstance where it might be warranted, I assume the concern is going to be sitting behind me. Any other kind of conflict, I intend to avoid by staying in the car with the car in gear, doors locked. I have a two way radio and a phone.

A fist fight, someone pounding on the car, not worth shooting someone over or the effort to sort things out afterwards.

Almasy, you come off as someone eager for an excuse to shoot someone. That is your business, but such conflict seems able to really complicate a person's life. There isn't much about the OP's story which suggests any brandishing of a gun was warranted. The OP could have easily driven off or called the police with the doors locked while he waited for them to arrive and file a report.

Within the context of this thread, to suggest a person had a couple slugs with the bully's name on them and actually allowing that to happen in the real world, they aren't the same thing.

Follow your path, I have had trouble, felt I handled it well, still haven't even purchased so much as pepper spray. Most of my problems have come from my not paying attention or quite frankly I was myself younger and looking for a fight. The car itself is a pretty effective weapon if need be.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Pepper spray with the guy at your window would of probably bounced back into your eyes. I worked in a prison and part of the training was to get pepper sprayed, so you know how it works, just in case of that bounce back because of the close quarters. You would of not been able to even drive home for at least 30-1 hour.

Then again, the pepper sprayed I was sprayed with, was stronger then your civilian pepper spray.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Another driver safety tip: driver sould stay in car with window no more than halfway down and drivers door locked.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Huberis said:


> I know a taxi driver, an older guy who had been stabbed on two occasions, years ago in a different city. He is a bit quick with the trigger. I have heard stories of him spraying at least three people over recent years, once when he drove with us. He carries the same spray used by the NYPD. I believe he has been cited for using it. Apparently it is stronger than what the local police use here which I believe because I watched an officer spray a guy having a psychotic episode in my taxi and it didn't seem to do much........ The last person he sprayed somewhere down south at the shore almost cost him a lot of trouble. Fortunately, he was on the phone with 911 as he was spraying the pax. That helped clear the air, but he was almost brought up on charges of assault himself.
> 
> As for a gun..... I have been punched a couple times. Once was from the back seat, he couldn't get much leverage while seated to do much damage. Another time I had someone come up to the car while I was watching for my pax to come out, He was scooped up by my car magically and deposited in a snow bank and arrested with his buddy in short order.
> 
> ...


You are free to follow your own path as long as it doesn't screw with mine or an innocent third parties. That is my general philosophy in life. You don't see a need to carry a firearm. I do. It doesn't harm me that you don't want to so I'll pray for your safety and move on down my path.

As for the trigger happy pepper spray guy, that can be the trouble with that. Since it likely isn't going to do any permanent harm to anyone without a breathing disorder people can get overzealous with it. You gotta be aware of WHEN you can use it and it ALWAYS helps to have proof. Dash camera, anyone? The camera could be more help than a gun even.



Trebor said:


> Pepper spray with the guy at your window would of probably bounced back into your eyes. I worked in a prison and part of the training was to get pepper sprayed, so you know how it works, just in case of that bounce back because of the close quarters. You would of not been able to even drive home for at least 30-1 hour.
> 
> Then again, the pepper sprayed I was sprayed with, was stronger then your civilian pepper spray.


This is why you create distance. If the guy is at your window that means you're in your car. Hit the gas. As for knowing how it feels that is bullcrap. I'm not sure who came up with that but I think it was for their own amusement. That crap HURTS no matter how often you get hit with it. The biggest risk is usually wind, lingering mist in the air if you move in too quickly, or secondary transfer after you soak the bastard and then have to get in and take them to the ground. You can mitigate the first two by noting the wind direction for the first one and stepping back and giving the guy a chance to stumble a little ways out of the immediate area for the second one. Since we're talking about civilian use and not police/security where you'd be taking the assailant into custody the secondary contact issue isn't applicable. Note the wind, spray, retreat. Don't spray them up close unless you have to.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

D Town said:


> I'll pray for your safety and move on down my path


It might be worth noting exactly where I drive: a small town with a large university and that is about it. I wouldn't drive taxi in Dallas or Albuquerque or Philly, I just wouldn't do it. Without question, way more dangerous. That being said, Any incident where I may somehow need a gun, I figure the guy is sitting directly behind me. What am I going to do, hand him the gun and ask him to shoot himself in the shoulder so I don't need to take my eyes off the road??? That is the general scenario where I envision in some way needing a gun ( nothing I think much about). Where I might actually be able to use a gun, such a situation would likely enable me to simply drive away from the scene.

If I ever felt I needed to carry a gun, I that would be the end of my driving days asat. It rules out most places for me as viable. My personal belief, right or wrong is that in such quarters and conditions, a gun only adds to the problem.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Huberis said:


> It might be worth noting exactly where I drive: a small town with a large university and that is about it. I wouldn't drive taxi in Dallas or Albuquerque or Philly, I just wouldn't do it. Without question, way more dangerous. That being said, Any incident where I may somehow need a gun, I figure the guy is sitting directly behind me. What am I going to do, hand him the gun and ask him to shoot himself in the shoulder so I don't need to take my eyes off the road??? That is the general scenario where I envision in some way needing a gun ( nothing I think much about). Where I might actually be able to use a gun, such a situation would likely enable me to simply drive away from the scene.
> 
> If I ever felt I needed to carry a gun, I that would be the end of my driving days asat. It rules out most places for me as viable. My personal belief, right or wrong is that in such quarters and conditions, a gun only adds to the problem.


It doesn't add to the problem if you know what you're doing. You stated yourself you haven't thought about it much. The gun comes in handy once you've gotten OUT of the car and put something between you and the threat IN the car. This is also why I carried a knife and pepper spray - to help me gain distance from my attacker and perhaps even end the attack before it gets further out of hand. Don't be blind to threats because you live in a small town. Their less likely but still there. Even if you don't want to carry a gun it'd be a mistake to think nothing can happen.


----------



## Just one more trip (Jun 14, 2015)

D Town said:


> You have never had a gun class in your life. You do NOT know the laws. People like you are the reason why legitimate gun carriers are given a bad name when we're lumped with you. You can't kill someone because they take a swing at you. You can use it ONLY if you are in fear of your life or serious bodily injury _(_and before you try_, "*Serious bodily injury*" *means* bodily injury that involves (1) a substantial risk of death; (2) extreme physical pain; (3) protracted and obvious disfigurement; or (4) protracted loss or impairment of the function of a body part, organ, or mental faculty."). _Getting punched in the face isn't going to cause that and in most states you have a duty to retreat first and use deadly force as a last resort - not where I live thankfully. Seriously, go take a class or stay away from guns before you kill someone for scuffing your shoes or giving you a dirty look.


You really need a slightly better understanding about what you are talking about. I've carried for years, frequent a forum with other people in my state discussiong firearm laws with lawyers and police. We have come to realize that in self defense it is better to be judged by twelve than carried by six. When seconds count, police are just minutes away. A good retreat is better than a bad stand.

Laws are different in each state regarding use of force and use of deadly force. Finally, realize that a single punch CAN kill.

http://www.chron.com/news/houston-t...year-in-jail-in-punching-death-of-3909050.php

http://detroit.cbslocal.com/2015/03/13/soccer-player-whose-punch-killed-referee-to-be-sentenced/

http://www.click2houston.com/news/h...ho-confronted-him-about-selling-dope/30206288

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...an-with-one-punch-after-giving-him-directions

I can post links all day of one punch kills in public. The last link shows such happening in broad daylight. So wake up and realize that swinging a fist is not a benevolent event, and a wise person will not take it lightly.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/lewis-gill-killed-andrew-young-3181527


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Just one more trip said:


> You really need a slightly better understanding about what you are talking about. I've carried for years, frequent a forum with other people in my state discussiong firearm laws with lawyers and police. We have come to realize that in self defense it is better to be judged by twelve than carried by six. When seconds count, police are just minutes away. A good retreat is better than a bad stand.
> 
> Laws are different in each state regarding use of force and use of deadly force. Finally, realize that a single punch CAN kill.
> 
> ...


If I'm to understand you correctly, you are advocating shooting people who take a swing at you? I want to be clear here.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

If anyone ever kicks my ****ing car then takes a swing at me its going to be in the news.

Fl + stand your ground = 9mm


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

IMHO: you should go to the hospital and be checked for a concussion. Then take this ordeal to the news if/when uber refuses to "have your back 100%."


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

D Town said:


> It doesn't add to the problem if you know what you're doing. You stated yourself you haven't thought about it much. The gun comes in handy once you've gotten OUT of the car and put something between you and the threat IN the car. This is also why I carried a knife and pepper spray - to help me gain distance from my attacker and perhaps even end the attack before it gets further out of hand. Don't be blind to threats because you live in a small town. Their less likely but still there. Even if you don't want to carry a gun it'd be a mistake to think nothing can happen.


I have already stated I have been assaulted three times in 15 years. I handled all three pretty well with what I had. We have two way radios in the car which allows me to call a 10-200 if need be. That gets the cops there in minutes. One guy decided to still come after me, after we were already in the police station parking lot on campus - I don't think he believed me.

As a general rule of thumb, you don't get out of the car. The car protects you and you can use it to drive away. If I get a vibe of trouble in the car, things are escalating, I don't screw around, they leave the taxi on my terms, I will also stop the car at the nearest police car and ask the officer to help difficult pax out of the car if need be. Even if both you and your would be attacker are in the car together, from my limited experience it is hard for a seated person to pack much force behind a punch.

I question your logic for getting out of the car. That is counter to my strategy over the years. Often, the problem is not even the passenger, it could just as easily be some stranger who walks up to the car looking for trouble. That was what happened the last time I had trouble, I was watching out the right window looking for my pax to come out and suddenly felt the presence of a person in my driver window. The guy was leaning on the sill......

I can imagine a scenario where getting out of the car might be needed, but I have yet to experience such a dilemma and it just seems counter to the way I have trained myself.

As far as "It doesn't add to the problem if you don't know what you are doing" That is fine. I personally don't buy into that logic. The three times I was assaulted I would suggest that I handled myself pretty well though nothing progressed in a way I could have either predicted or controlled reasonably. I find the idea that guns in such close quarters are likely to improve a driver's safety, I just don't buy it. I am not suggesting you need to agree with me, but I personally don't buy into the idea that if you have conflict in a car and the reasonable person of the two has a gun, the situation is more likely to end justly. That simply reflects my attitude towards guns, it isn't about good or bad it is for me a reflection of my personal pragmatism. I might be in error, but I work most effectively working with what works for me and what I am comfortable with.

I don't get out of the car. TwoFiddyMile - I believe you mention the merits of staying in the car no?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Rule 1 stay in the car
Rule 2 stay in the car
Rule 3 keep the engine running
Rule 4 stay in the car


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Amen.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

doyousensehumor said:


> Another driver safety tip: driver sould stay in car with window no more than halfway down and drivers door locked.


^^^
For me, pressing the lock button is like a reflex action even if the doors lock when the shift lever goes into Drive.


----------



## Just one more trip (Jun 14, 2015)

D Town said:


> If I'm to understand you correctly, you are advocating shooting people who take a swing at you? I want to be clear here.


Read the links I posted. In one of my links, a 53 year old man killed a 34 year old soccor coach with one punch. In another, a 23 year old man kills an old man. I can post one where a teen punches his friend and kills him. A punch is not an innocent act. If you carry, you need to be aware of the law, you need to be aware of your surroundings, you need to have thought about what you would do in different scenarios, and you need to be ready to commit the ultimate sin if it keeps you able to live and support your family or protects another good member of society from unjust death or serious injury. I do not joke around about violence, self defense, or protecting civilized members of society from those who would do harm. Republican or Democrat, white or black, American or not, if you do wrong, you are part of the problem, not the solution.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Huberis said:


> I have already stated I have been assaulted three times in 15 years. I handled all three pretty well with what I had. We have two way radios in the car which allows me to call a 10-200 if need be. That gets the cops there in minutes. One guy decided to still come after me, after we were already in the police station parking lot on campus - I don't think he believed me.
> 
> As a general rule of thumb, you don't get out of the car. The car protects you and you can use it to drive away. If I get a vibe of trouble in the car, things are escalating, I don't screw around, they leave the taxi on my terms, I will also stop the car at the nearest police car and ask the officer to help difficult pax out of the car if need be. Even if both you and your would be attacker are in the car together, from my limited experience it is hard for a seated person to pack much force behind a punch.
> 
> ...


I'm going to assume you misunderstood me.

You get out if and ONLY if the threat is INSIDE the car with you and is bigger than any threat outside. I fail to see anything in what I wrote to suggest that I would advocate getting out for anything other than a life threatening reason - from INSIDE THE CAR - since I was explicitly talking about if you had to use a firearm. Unlike a few others in this thread, I reserve that for people actually trying to take my life.

As for them "not being able to generate much force" I'm going to have to disagree with you there. I've gotten into a couple of fights inside cars before where plenty of force was generated. I'm also not going to drive around looking for a cop or to a police station while someone is punching me in the back of the head. If their just yelling and screaming and threatening and won't get out then sure drive to the police station. I advocate that all day long. However I fail to see how you even keep yourself on the road if they've lost all sense and are trying to climb over the seat to lay a beating on you. Staying in the car at THAT point is silly. That's where you have to change tactics.

Your world view is that guns equal violence 100% of the time. They don't. I worked for nearly a decade dealing with some rather violent individuals while wearing a gun. Of those thousands of altercations I resorted to the gun on only a handful of occasions when they were actively trying to take my life (such as shooting at me or trying to run me down in a car). 95% of those angry, threatening people I talked down. According to you there should be a trail of dead bodies in my wake. There isn't. That being said if I DIDN'T have that gun during all that time I would have died. That isn't speculation that is a fact. Whether you want to believe it or not there are situations - rare though they may be - where nothing but a gun will keep you from meeting God early.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Just one more trip said:


> Read the links I posted. In one of my links, a 53 year old man killed a 34 year old soccor coach with one punch. In another, a 23 year old man kills an old man. I can post one where a teen punches his friend and kills him. A punch is not an innocent act. If you carry, you need to be aware of the law, you need to be aware of your surroundings, you need to have thought about what you would do in different scenarios, and you need to be ready to commit the ultimate sin if it keeps you able to live and support your family or protects another good member of society from unjust death or serious injury. I do not joke around about violence, self defense, or protecting civilized members of society from those who would do harm. Republican or Democrat, white or black, American or not, if you do wrong, you are part of the problem, not the solution.


Its a yes or no question. Are you advocating shooting anyone who takes a swing at you?


----------



## Just one more trip (Jun 14, 2015)

D Town said:


> Its a yes or no question. Are you advocating shooting anyone who takes a swing at you?


You know full well life is not always simple and each situation in Texas will be looked at by police, a District Attorney, and possibly a Grand Jury. My position is that you better be ready and willing to shoot someone who takes a swing at you. Only the individual in the moment can weigh the factors which determine shoot/don't shoot. While I largely agree with your positions, I cannot agree that I always must be willing to take a punch, nor did or do I advocate always shooting. Based upon your background I am sure you know that there is a difference, but perhaps this discussion should take place on another forum.

Back on OP topic, There was a slew of things done that I would not choose to do. I would refuse the request to take an inebriated female back to the bar alone after dropping off the foursome. It just feels wrong, like she was not finished partying, or she was a hooker who found out the male law student was not going to pay. Who knows, but some rides you just do not agree to based on risk vs reward.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

D Town said:


> I'm also not going to drive around looking for a cop or to a police station while someone is punching me in the back of the head. If their just yelling and screaming and threatening and won't get out then sure drive to the police station.


I remove them from the car before they become a problem.

You yourself ask the question: "Are you advocating shooting anyone who takes a swing at you?"



D Town said:


> Your world view is


You have no clue what my world view is. That said, I try to avoid "thousands of altercations" as a general rule, if it was that common, given the pax sit behind the driver out of sight - mostly, You'd never se it coming, I 'd do something else .



D Town said:


> According to you there should be a trail of dead bodies in my wake. There isn't. That being said if I DIDN'T have that gun during all that time I would have died. That isn't speculation that is a fact


What exactly did you do?



D Town said:


> However I fail to see how you even keep yourself on the road if they've lost all sense and are trying to climb over the seat to lay a beating on you


It has never played out that way. I have never had anyone strike me while the car was in motion. My assumption is that if they cause you to crash, they are quite likely to be hurt too.

Do not claim to define my "world view" if their is such a thing and do not claim to suggest I implied there should be a "trail of dead." Given the close confines of a taxi cab, the fact that both driver and pax are often likely not to be at their best, I don't believe a gun is practical. I have not had thousands of altercations, I have had three of note in fifteen years.



D Town said:


> You get out if and ONLY if the threat is INSIDE the car with you and is bigger than any threat outside. I fail to see anything in what I wrote to suggest that I would advocate getting out for anything other than a life threatening reason - from INSIDE THE CAR - since I was explicitly talking about if you had to use a firearm. Unlike a few others in this thread, I reserve that for people actually trying to take my life.


My assumption is that if someone has that intention, truly wants to kill you, as a driver, you will never see it coming, you will not have time for much of anything. The pax usually sit behind the driver. The driver is focused on the road, traffic and navigation and as a result very vulnerable. There was a video on UP somewhere of a taxi driver shot in an ambush. I don't know if it was authentic, but the driver pulled up, the people walked up, pulled out their guns and shot the driver. That was that.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Just one more trip said:


> Back on OP topic, There was a slew of things done that I would not choose to do. I would refuse the request to take an inebriated female back to the bar alone after dropping off the foursome. It just feels wrong, like she was not finished partying, or she was a hooker who found out the male law student was not going to pay. Who knows, but some rides you just do not agree to based on risk vs reward.


That is where the focus should be. Unfortunately, the OP himself feels anger at being told that was a better course of action.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Just one more trip said:


> You know full well life is not always simple and each situation in Texas will be looked at by police, a District Attorney, and possibly a Grand Jury. My position is that you better be ready and willing to shoot someone who takes a swing at you. Only the individual in the moment can weigh the factors which determine shoot/don't shoot. While I largely agree with your positions, I cannot agree that I always must be willing to take a punch, nor did or do I advocate always shooting. Based upon your background I am sure you know that there is a difference, but perhaps this discussion should take place on another forum


What exactly was I or anyone else supposed to think you meant when you post things such as:



Just one more trip said:


> ...We have come to realize that in self defense it is better to be judged by twelve than carried by six...realize that a single punch CAN kill.
> 
> I can post links all day of one punch kills in public. The last link shows such happening in broad daylight. So wake up and realize that swinging a fist is not a benevolent event, and a wise person will not take it lightly.


And you posted this along with a bunch of links about people dying from being punched in response to my saying you don't use deadly force against less than lethal force - which is exactly what a simple closed fist is. The only logical way anyone can take your post is you advocating for shooting someone for throwing a punch however I'm going to take you at your word and go with you're only saying be ready to use deadly force.

Next contention WHERE exactly did I say a punch is a benign act or that you must take a punch?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Huberis said:


> I remove them from the car before they become a problem.
> 
> You yourself ask the question: "Are you advocating shooting anyone who takes a swing at you?"


You know - or should know - good and well that unless you're psychic you aren't going to be able to stroll through life 100% problem free. Sooner or later if you're alive long enough and driving people around for a living a belligerent crazy is going to slip in who refuses to leave. I stopped driving before one found me, luckily.

I don't get what you're asking with the second sentence. You obviously read my other post where I explicitly say ad nauseum that you don't shoot people for just taking a swing at you and then you ask that? Why? Either you've failed to include some info here or you're so locked on the "He carries a gun. That means he's looking to shoot someone" mindset that its overriding your good sense. If the latter then just stop...



Huberis said:


> You have no clue what my world view is. That said, I try to avoid "thousands of altercations" as a general rule, if it was that common, given the pax sit behind the driver out of sight - mostly, You'd never se it coming, I 'd do something else .


I have an idea what it is.

And this is why its generally a good idea to have a single pax NOT sit directly behind you. Gives you a slight chance. And yes you're right you are at a distinct disadvantage in the fact that you have to REACT to the danger. But that's ALWAYS true no matter where you are and I want to have options in that instance because unless they manage to knock you cold in one go or just blow your brains out first thing you're going to have a chance to react. I want my reaction to be something more than feeble flailing. And if I was getting into that many altercations with Uber I WOULD stop damn quick. They don't pay well enough for that.



Huberis said:


> What exactly did you do?


Bouncer. Various night clubs and strip clubs.



Huberis said:


> It has never played out that way. I have never had anyone strike me while the car was in motion. My assumption is that if they cause you to crash, they are quite likely to be hurt too.
> 
> ...Given the close confines of a taxi cab, the fact that both driver and pax are often likely not to be at their best, I don't believe a gun is practical. I have not had thousands of altercations, I have had three of note in fifteen years.
> 
> My assumption is that if someone has that intention, truly wants to kill you, as a driver, you will never see it coming, you will not have time for much of anything. The pax usually sit behind the driver. The driver is focused on the road, traffic and navigation and as a result very vulnerable. There was a video on UP somewhere of a taxi driver shot in an ambush. I don't know if it was authentic, but the driver pulled up, the people walked up, pulled out their guns and shot the driver. That was that.


You insinuated I was advocating getting out of the car for every threat and I illustrated the only likely situation where you would get out of your protective metal box AND how to properly use a firearm if you are forced to do so. Create distance and THEN pull it. And yes you are correct that you ARE vulnerable while driving but as I said before I want options in case they fail to immediately incapacitate me or kill me. There are also news stories of cabbies and even Uber drivers using their firearms to save their lives.



Huberis said:


> Do not claim to define my "world view" if their is such a thing and do not claim to suggest I implied there should be a "trail of dead."


When you say things such as,



Huberis said:


> ...but I personally don't buy into the idea that if you have conflict in a car and the reasonable person of the two has a gun, the situation is more likely to end justly...


how exactly am I supposed to think you mean it? Right there you let us know that you think altercation in which one person is armed the situations isn't going to end "justly". I'm here to tell you I have years of personal experience that prove you wrong. If I pulled my gun my life was in danger. I never pulled it because someone took a swing at me. There were only three occasions where I pulled it and didn't have to fire it - once when the guy with the six foot metal pipe dropped his weapon, once when the other guy with the gun put it down after being talked out of shooting the people he was arguing with, and once when the car driving at me turned away just in time.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

"Justly" was a poor choice of words and reflects my general laziness today, I am tired, this is my Saturday from the can and I have a huge project going on at my house. "end well", "likely to escalate"

I am going to bow out here. I do not believe you are reading well, I don't feel as if I am even writing that well today. I suggest that beacuase I have been doing this for over 16 years, probably more than 80,000 and I have had violent people during that time. I have stated so, yet you respond:



D Town said:


> You know - or should know - good and well that unless you're psychic you aren't going to be able to stroll through life 100% problem free. Sooner or later if you're alive long enough and driving people around for a living a belligerent crazy is going to slip in who refuses to leave. I stopped driving before one found me, luckily.


I have never claimed things were going to be problem free. Also, even though I personally avoid gun ownership and I personally believe guns make for more violence, I am not someone who believes people shouldn't be allowed to own guns.

For one, I have never had a pax who refused to leave also act violently. That has never played out that way. It doesn't seem to be a part of that kind of conflict's DNA. The person who simply refuses to leave is not uncommon over fifteen years, they are the easiest to deal with from my experience. Mostly, they are about wasting your time probably the result of not being given their way.

Feel free to respond by I am going to bow out. We do not have the same perspective. I get the need for a weapon bouncing at the strip club, I would not have stayed at that job after the first incident. You seem so preoccupied with your safety. It seems to me, the best move would have been to do something else.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Huberis said:


> "Justly" was a poor choice of words and reflects my general laziness today, I am tired, this is my Saturday from the can and I have a huge project going on at my house. "end well", "likely to escalate"I am going to bow out here. I do not believe you are reading well, I don't feel as if I am even writing that well today.


It CAN escalate if one or both parties are morons however I'll once again point out that I have had thousands of encounters where using the gun never even crossed my mind. That being said, I am preoccupied with a project at school here as well - and little sleep - so it IS possible I'm missing things as well on your side.



Huberis said:


> For one, I have never had a pax who refused to leave also act violently. That has never played out that way. It doesn't seem to be a part of that kind of conflict's DNA. The person who simply refuses to leave is not uncommon over fifteen years, they are the easiest to deal with from my experience. Mostly, they are about wasting your time probably the result of not being given their way.


You never know WHAT someone will do or HOW they'll react. I had a car full of kids shoot at me when I asked them to leave for drinking inside once. I never raised my voice. I was polite, Hell, THEY were polite. Little sheepish and one even apologized. No voices were raised and I told them they could come back tomorrow. Then as they drove by the front of the club BAM BAM BAM! You never know WHAT someone might do.



Huberis said:


> I get the need for a weapon bouncing at the strip club, I would not have stayed at that job after the first incident. You seem so preoccupied with your safety. It seems to me, the best move would have been to do something else.


I had bills to pay and no one was going to pay me that kind of money while I was in school. And I thought everyone was preoccupied with their safety. Thought that was evolutionary. In general, I like people and think most folks are decent, would help you if you needed it, and just want to be left to live happy lives but I also know sprinkled in are monsters who for whatever whim drifts through their deranged skull will seek to hurt you for either a perceived slight or for no reason at all. Since they don't wear signs letting you know to steer clear I'm just cautious of every interaction that seems to have the potential to go south. At the end of the day I AM going home to my family.


----------



## Just one more trip (Jun 14, 2015)

D Town said:


> ... you posted this along with a bunch of links about people dying from being punched in response to my saying you don't use deadly force against less than lethal force - which is exactly what a simple closed fist is. The only logical way anyone can take your post is you advocating for shooting someone for throwing a punch however I'm going to take you at your word and go with you're only saying be ready to use deadly force.
> Next contention WHERE exactly did I say a punch is a benign act or that you must take a punch?





D Town said:


> You have never had a gun class in your life. You do NOT know the laws. People like you are the reason why legitimate gun carriers are given a bad name when we're lumped with you. You can't kill someone because they take a swing at you. You can use it ONLY if you are in fear of your life or serious bodily injury _(_and before you try_, "*Serious bodily injury*" *means* bodily injury that involves (1) a substantial risk of death; (2) extreme physical pain; (3) protracted and obvious disfigurement; or (4) protracted loss or impairment of the function of a body part, organ, or mental faculty."). _Getting punched in the face isn't going to cause that and in most states you have a duty to retreat first and use deadly force as a last resort - not where I live thankfully. Seriously, go take a class or stay away from guns before you kill someone for scuffing your shoes or giving you a dirty look.


As I was trying to point out last post, our views are very similar if we allow ourselves to disagree on the efficacy of a punch. Personally I am glad you do not totally agree with me. The world would be a boring place if every one was just like me.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

D Town said:


> It CAN escalate if one or both parties are morons however I'll once again point out that I have had thousands of encounters where using the gun never even crossed my mind. That being said, I am preoccupied with a project at school here as well - and little sleep - so it IS possible I'm missing things as well on your side.
> 
> You never know WHAT someone will do or HOW they'll react. I had a car full of kids shoot at me when I asked them to leave for drinking inside once. I never raised my voice. I was polite, Hell, THEY were polite. Little sheepish and one even apologized. No voices were raised and I told them they could come back tomorrow. Then as they drove by the front of the club BAM BAM BAM! You never know WHAT someone might do.
> 
> I had bills to pay and no one was going to pay me that kind of money while I was in school. And I thought everyone was preoccupied with their safety. Thought that was evolutionary. In general, I like people and think most folks are decent, would help you if you needed it, and just want to be left to live happy lives but I also know sprinkled in are monsters who for whatever whim drifts through their deranged skull will seek to hurt you for either a perceived slight or for no reason at all. Since they don't wear signs letting you know to steer clear I'm just cautious of every interaction that seems to have the potential to go south. At the end of the day I AM going home to my family.


Sounds good.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

GuidoLand said:


> So now I'm driving her *for free.*


You should have driven her to the curb *for free* at that point and called it good. Everything that followed, while unfortunate, was because you chose to plow on.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

GuidoLand said:


> Thanks idiots, for all the support. Most of you act like you would have know exactly what to do. What horse crap. It's so easy to say I did this and that wrong, but you weren't there and no one can predict the outcome of every situation. Hell, someone could decide to slit your throat from the backseat and you'd never have a chance. Just by letting people into the car you are taking a huge risk. And, if you had seen the people on this particular ride, you would have never suspected them of this. They were Hastings Law School students at a party. Uber is totally fine with people paying for others rides, so how was it a mistake for me to allow this? I have done it for my own son a bunch of times. How did get a concussion with ducking most of the punch? Well genius, it happens all the time in boxing. Just watch a match on YouTube. I didn't feel it at the time because of the adrenaline I guess. Why did I get out of my car? It seemed that the guy had left and gone back into the party but I guess he was just hiding himself. And I have no sympathy for all those who just want to rant about their own superior intellectual ability to make better choices than I. You are all fools.
> 
> And I am not an inexperienced driver. I've been driving everyday for almost a year. I just trust people and I don't assume that violence will suddenly occur for basically no reason whatsoever.


I think here is where your argument goes off track.
If people act like they know what to do, it's because they are following the law and common sense. You made some critical mistakes here that led to your being in an unsafe situation. I'm glad it wasn't any worse.
D Town laid it all out for you. Don't take anyone off app, don't accept cash for rides. If you had not done those two things, you would not have been in that situation. Always think about these things ahead of time and have a plan so you are not slow deciding at the moment it's happening.

There's pepper GEL? Awesome!


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

GuidoLand said:


> So tonight I pick up 4 drunk law school students from Venue 500 in SF. I dropped them off at Hastings law school. One of the drunk girls remembers suddenly that she left her coat at the place so she convinces the guy who was with us to ping me again so that she could ride back with me to get her coat. The guy and the other two girls got out, and the one woman with the forgotten coat and I drive off back to Venue 500.
> 
> After about two blocks her *"friend"*, the guy who I had already dropped off, *cancels the ride.* So now I'm driving her *for free.* She says she will pay me cash when I get there. I say o.k. reluctantly, I will take $10. She says how about $7, I say fine. We get to Venue 500 and she tells me she has no money but another friend will pay me and tells me to wait two minutes. So, out comes this guy who thinks he's Mr. Bad Ass and says to me, "I here you are trying to hustle my friend out of some money." After more insults and him leaning through my window, I told him to get the "f" away from my car and that I wanted to leave.
> 
> ...


Sorry it happened. Next time a ride is canceled. the pax gets out at the first safest place to drop them.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Almasy said:


> So tell me what's wrong with self defense? He was intended to attack and who knows he may have weapon. I know my rights and I am protected by laws.
> 
> If you don't want to get shot, use your voice instead of violent. Plain and simple.


You may want to revisit the self defense laws before you run afoul of them. You can only meet force with force. You can't use deadly force in a situation like that.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> You may want to revisit the self defense laws before you run afoul of them. You can only meet force with force. You can't use deadly force in a situation like that.


a fist to the head is not deadly force?

you attack me with out with out a weapon you likely won't like the outcome.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> a fist to the head is not deadly force?
> 
> you attack me with out with out a weapon you likely won't like the outcome.


No its not deadly force. By all means beat the ever loving crap out of anyone who takes a swing at you - they've earned that - but don't go to prison over a fist fight. That'd just be dumb.


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

Almasy said:


> Doesn't mean you know anything about me


People like you worry me.
Stay safe and keep it in your pants.

Also, wtf are you thinking posting a pic of your tnc placards, a gun, and a baseball cap with your name on it in a public forum?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

marketmark said:


> People like you worry me.
> Stay safe and keep it in your pants.
> 
> Also, wtf are you thinking posting a pic of your tnc placards, a gun, and a baseball cap with your name on it in a public forum?


I didn't see that but probably because I blocked whoever did the silly thing you just described. Foolish crap like that is why. Common sense is not common.


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

D Town said:


> I didn't see that but probably because I blocked whoever did the silly thing you just described. Foolish crap like that is why. Common sense is not common.


also, since you didn't see the pic, it was his uniform camo cap with his last name (presumably) on the back.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

marketmark said:


> also, since you didn't see the pic, it was his uniform camo cap with his last name (presumably) on the back.


That is complete idiocy.


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

D Town said:


> That is complete idiocy.


If it makes you feel better he has a short fuse, likes to show off, and has a CCW.
At least he is in LA...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

marinite1010 said:


> I was picked up by a supposed Uber driver at SFO. 30 minutes into the ride, he announced that he had picked me up by mistake (because his customer had cancelled). He demanded that I pay him cash. When I refused, he wouldn't let me out and wouldn't give me my luggage. He eventually grabbed $40 from my hand and left with my luggage, after grabbing my phone and taking the luggage from me. When I called the driver who had responded to my order, he claimed he didn't know anything about it and was not working that day. How can this happen? And why won't Uber respond to me? This is giving Uber a bad name, and hurting honorable drivers. Help please.


In short, you were kidnapped. Should call authorities immediately. There are threads on here where Uber/Lyft drivers have mentioned scams that sound like their Driver ID is being stolen - sounds like what happened to you. Could have been worse. Call the police and tell them this story - they will be VERY interested. IT'S A FELONY arrest for them.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

GuidoLand said:


> So tonight I pick up 4 drunk law school students from Venue 500 in SF. I dropped them off at Hastings law school. One of the drunk girls remembers suddenly that she left her coat at the place so she convinces the guy who was with us to ping me again so that she could ride back with me to get her coat. The guy and the other two girls got out, and the one woman with the forgotten coat and I drive off back to Venue 500.
> 
> After about two blocks her *"friend"*, the guy who I had already dropped off, *cancels the ride.* So now I'm driving her *for free.* She says she will pay me cash when I get there. I say o.k. reluctantly, I will take $10. She says how about $7, I say fine. We get to Venue 500 and she tells me she has no money but another friend will pay me and tells me to wait two minutes. So, out comes this guy who thinks he's Mr. Bad Ass and says to me, "I here you are trying to hustle my friend out of some money." After more insults and him leaning through my window, I told him to get the "f" away from my car and that I wanted to leave.
> 
> ...


Highly recommend you stop pursuing this. Once it comes out that you agreed to haul an Uber pax off the App - you will be deactivated, no questions asked. That is the #1 offense in Uber's book.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

GuidoLand said:


> I don't think it's against the law. Anyway I told Uber and they did not criticize be at all about this. I would have to kick a woman out of my car dressed in high heels and a miniskirt in the middle of a bad neighborhood.


Then drive her back to where you found her.


----------



## Almasy (Sep 14, 2015)

marketmark said:


> People like you worry me.
> Stay safe and keep it in your pants.
> 
> Also, wtf are you thinking posting a pic of your tnc placards, a gun, and a baseball cap with your name on it in a public forum?


Whatever you think. I still completely anonymous anyway.
Millions of people have same last name as me.

Again, I know my rights. I don't mind whatever people say , as long as I don't break the law. FYI I've seen one guy got paralyzed just because of one punch so that enough reason to me to protect myself.

I've born in a violent country and I've scared of what I've seen. I may be an asshole but i'm not stupid. Don't act violent to me and you're fine. Simple.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Can anyone tell me how a Rider 'Cancels' the trip once it has started? I have often wondered if this is even possible.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

D Town said:


> No its not deadly force. By all means beat the ever loving crap out of anyone who takes a swing at you - they've earned that - but don't go to prison over a fist fight. That'd just be dumb.


A fist is a deadly weapon.

I've known 4 people killed by a single punch. One friend punched a guy in a bar fight and the guy died later that evening from bleeding in the brain.

Just because case law doesn't support my position, doesn't mean it isn't true.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> A fist is a deadly weapon.
> 
> I've known 4 people killed by a single punch. One friend punched a guy in a bar fight and the guy died later that evening from bleeding in the brain.
> 
> Just because case law doesn't support my position, doesn't mean it isn't true.


*Sigh* In that case literally ANYTHING is a deadly weapon from a glass of water to the air we breath. Do a google search for it and you will find someone has died from it but since we - and the law - have to use logic and reason we have to limit our definition to items that have a HIGH likelihood of actually causing death such as a gun, a knife, a pipe, etc. Not saying this again. At this point its just people looking to argue because their bored or trolls.


----------



## Just one more trip (Jun 14, 2015)

marketmark said:


> If it makes you feel better he has a short fuse, likes to show off, and has a CCW.
> At least he is in LA...


If he is like that, in Texas he and his carry license would soon be parted.


----------

